# New mobile phone



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just wondered if any one knows what the sony ericsson s500i is like, i've seen it on ebay and i love the look of it but i fell in to that trap with the nokia n73 and i'm having loads of trouble with it freezing up and switching off  (hense the need for a new one)

thanks, pam xx

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hiya,
Im usless at mobiles lol. I have always had nokias and never had a problem until I got the N91 which like your N73 freezes locks up turns off etc so looking to get a new phone, so will be watching thread with interest. Id like to get one thats got similar key functions etc as totally useless at learning new ones!!

Corrina xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks Nice! 
I must confess I love Sony Ericcson Phones - cool features easy to use and fun! ( had Nokia before the SE)
Go For it!
I have the K850i with the 5mp camera - 

~Dizzi~


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

mines SE + so is DP's they are fab phones + easy to use no bother  

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks guys, I have read some really bad reviews about this phone, buttons cracking and phone freezing  shame coz it's a fab looking phone, i'll have to keep searching  

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pam I read awful reveiws about mine the day I bought it! honest to God i was thinking I'd been done with an 18mt contract to boot!

and its been fine - no problems whatso ever ( Ive had it 3/4 months now) yes Ive had to practice with the camera more than the 3mp one but its been worth it.

Can you handle the phone in a shop before you buy ?

~dizzi~


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend got an ericsson and said that the numbers are too close together so makes texting difficult
L x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

mine + DP's have been fine had them since last yr, i got a w610i + his is w880i the ones with the little slits for buttons + the are fine to use considering went from a V3 with big buttons to little slits for butons

just had a look at that phone saphy found one with lovely flowers on  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

K850i has well spaced buttons which is easier for texting - and I am bad at texting so this makes it easier!

Pam have we helped at all ?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks guys, you had helped and i was going to risk it and get the phone (i have seen the one with flowers and it's very nice) but then my mate turned up and she has got a sony very similar to the one i want and all her buttons have cracked and it freezes up all the time   so now i'm back to square one   

pam xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

the new samsung ones are nice hun   cant rmember what they are called     when DP gets up i'll ask him

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pam - how much does she use it!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

she does use it quite a lot but even so i'm going to give that particular phone a miss   not ruling out a sony ericsson phone though

i'll just have to keep looking  

pam xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Can I just warn against a Blackberry Pearl!  I've had mine 6 weeks, got it because of all the "wow blackberry" stuff ready for my new job and it's rubbish, I hate it with a real passion. It locks up, it puts everyone who calls on speakerphone broadcasting your conversation around the whole room and if you move it as you try to answer it, it cuts them off! Waiting for a jiffy bag to send it back to Vodafone! 

Axxxxx

Just need to add that the opinions expressed on this thread are personal opinions and not ff opinions 
sorry boring i know but just have to say it


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

ok thanks Amanda i'll steer clear of that one 

i think it will be a nokia or a sony ericsson i get as i have always had nokias and sony's look similar to use  

pam xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I must say i had my N73 for 18 months with no problems whatsoever, however, I have just upgraded to sony errcison C902, great little phone with 5mp cyber-shot camera and loads of options which i have been using.  Buttons seemed close together compared with N73 for texting initially but got used to it very quickly.  
Have fun choosing!

jan27


----------

